# Vuelo leña - pea



## irene.acler

Hola!
En el foro Solo Español he encontrado esta frase:

[...] eso es lo que quiere decir, que está vuelto leña, está "como doblado" de la pea que tiene.

No entiendo lo que he subrayado. Cómo se puede traducir en italiano?

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!

EDIT: Ahora me doy cuenta que me equivoqué en escribir el título, es "VUELTO" y no "vuelo".


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Hola!
> En el foro Solo Español he encontrado esta frase:
> 
> [...] eso es lo que quiere decir, que está vuelto leña, está "como doblado" de la pea que tiene.
> 
> No entiendo lo que he subrayado. Cómo se puede traducir en italiano?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!



Non capisco "vuelto leña", non ho mai sentito quest'espressione. La "pea" è una parola colloquiale che significa "sbornia", e mi sembra che si usi più in Andalucía. Nel resto di Spagana si direbbe più spesso "pedo" per riferirsi colloquialmente a una sbronza. "Ir doblado" si usa anche nel contesto di essere ubriaco.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

hola!
lo que quice decir es que está como leña quemada, es decir se volvió cenizas...., y es porque entiendo que estaba "borracho", "ebrio", el hombre en cuestión.

Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Rosangelus!!



Cecilio said:


> Non capisco "vuelto leña", non ho mai sentito quest'espressione. La "pea" è una parola colloquiale che significa "sbornia", e mi sembra che si usi più in Andalucía. Nel resto della Spagna si direbbe più spesso "pedo" per riferirsi colloquialmente a una sbronza. "Ir doblado" si usa anche nel contesto di essere ubriaco.



Gracias a ti también, Cecilio!


----------



## femmejolie

Estar vuelto leña solo se usa en Venezuela, significa "estar hecho polvo/reventado" = essere fuso/a pezzi/cotto/distrutto/ andare in bambola.

Sbornia/sbronza-> 2 sinónimos muy utilizados en España son :mierda y pedo.
Otros sinónimos: pedal, ciego, cogorza, curda, castaña, tajada, trompa, melopea, torrija.


----------



## Neuromante

Penso che non c´entre per niente con le due spiegazioni
"Está vuelto leña" sarebbe "Sta tornato legno" e qua a me sembra che significhe. "Secco nel anima". So che la construzione in italiano è un po strana ma anche in spagnolo fa la estesa impresione. Sembra una forma strana e antica come certe scriti Lorchiani, troppo strappante e sanguino

Poi quel pea è uno sbaglio, veramente dobrebbe dire "Como doblado de la pena que tiene" cioè "Come piegato dalla pena che ha" (Che porta)


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Estar vuelto leña solo se usa en Venezuela, significa "estar hecho polvo/reventado" = essere fuso/a pezzi/cotto/distrutto/ andare in bambola.
> 
> Sbornia/sbronza-> 2 sinónimos muy utilizados en España son :mierda y pedo.
> Otros sinónimos: pedal, ciego, cogorza, curda, castaña, tajada, trompa, melopea, torrija.




Uh, cuántos!! Muchas gracias, femme!! 
Pero se utilizan solo en el ámbito coloquial?

Por cierto nunca he oído la expresión "andare in bambola".


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Penso che non c'entra per niente con le due spiegazioni.
> "Está vuelto leña" sarebbe "Sta tornato legno" e qua a me sembra che significhi "secco nell'anima". So che la costruzione in italiano è un po' strana ma anche in spagnolo fa la stessa impressione. Sembra una forma strana e antica come certi scritti Lorchiani, troppo strappante e sanguino.
> 
> Poi quel pea è uno sbaglio, veramente dovrebbe dire "Como doblado de la pena que tiene" cioè "Come piegato dalla pena che ha" (Che porta)



Perdona, qué son "gli scritti Lorchiani"?
En cuanto a pea, Cecilio dice que es una palabra coloquial para decir "sbornia".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

si Irene
es un lenguaje netamente coloquial, la forma correcta sería, "estar cansado" o "estar ebrio", según sea el contexto...
Saludos
 pea = borrachera = pasado de tragos


----------



## irene.acler

ROSANGELUS said:


> si Irene
> es un lenguaje netamente coloquial, la forma correcta sería, "estar cansado" o "estar ebrio", segun sea contexto...
> Saludos



Vale, muchísimas gracias


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Uh, cuántos!! Muchas gracias, femme!!
> Pero se utilizan solo en el ámbito coloquial?
> 
> Por cierto nunca he oído la expresión "andare in bambola".


Andare in bambola (Garzanti) : nel gergo sportivo, stato di intontimento, di stanchezza improvvisa da cui è colto un atleta: _andare in bambola_. nel gergo sportivo, stato di intontimento, di stanchezza improvvisa da cui è colto un atleta: _andare in bambola_.
Zingarelli: Nel gergo sportivo, stato di intontimento e di prostrazione dovuto alla stanchezza o alla schiacciante superiorità dell'avversario: andare in bambola.
Yo tampoco lo había oído, lo he encontrado, supongo que no se usará mucho (solo entre deportistas , ha, ha, ha)

Sip, se usan coloquialmente (tener un pedo/ tener una mierda).
Mira ese, vaya mierda/pedo que tiene/lleva! .Otro sinónimo: colocón .
Borrachera es el término formal, pero todos estos términos que he mencionado se usan coloquialmente, no solo en la jerga juvenil, también en familia, en las empresas, etc.
DRAE :*pea*.(De "_peer_").1. f. vulg. Embriaguez, borrachera.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Andare in bambola(Garzanti)
> Zingarelli: Nel gergo sportivo, stato di intontimento e di prostrazione dovuto alla stanchezza o alla schiacciante superiorità dell'avversario: andare in bambola.
> 
> 
> Sip, se usan coloquialmente (tener un pedo/ tener una mierda).
> Mira ése, vaya mierda/pedo que tiene/lleva! .Otro sinónimo: colocón).
> Borrachera es el término formal, pero todos estos términos que he mencionado se usan coloquialmente, no solo en el jergo juvenil, también n familia, en las empresas, etc.



Gracias, femmejolie!
Gracias también por la explicación de "andare in bambola"


----------



## femmejolie

Di niente! Figurati!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

io uso quella expressione con molta frequenza. Sai: mi fa una gradevole sensazione spiegartelo. 

Quando voglio significare che mi sento stanco, invaso della stanchezza per qualsiasi causa: da un lavoro intenso, dall'angoscia, ecc Niente altro.

Pea: lo stesso che ubriacatura, sbornia.

SE DICE =  VUELTO LEÑA.


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> io uso quella espressione con molta frequenza. Sai: mi fa una gradevole sensazione spiegartelo.
> 
> Quando voglio dire che mi sento stanco, invaso della stanchezza per qualsiasi causa: da un lavoro intenso, dall'angoscia, ecc Niente altro.
> 
> Pea: lo stesso che ubriacatura, sbornia.
> 
> SE DICE =  VUELTO LEÑA.



Muchísimas gracias, muy amable


----------



## femmejolie

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Luis Anselmi* 
 Io uso quella espressione con molta frequenza. Sai: mi fa una gradevole sensazione spiegartelo. 

Quando voglio dire che mi sento stanco, invaso d*a*lla stanchezza per qualsiasi causa: da un lavoro intenso, dall'angoscia, ecc Nient*'*altro.

Pea: lo stesso che ubriacatura, sbornia.


Estar vuelto leña= stanco morto, esaurito, estenuato, sfinito, sfiancato, accasciato, fatto, spompato, spossato.
Vuoi più sinonimi?  
*DRAE :pea*.(De "_peer_").1. f. vulg. Embriaguez, borrachera.

Uhmmm... 2 piccole sviste, Irene, forse eri "vuelta leña"


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Femmejolie, sip, estaba vuelta leña, tienes razón! 
Pero se puede decir "niente altro".


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, Femmejolie, sip, estaba vuelta leña, tienes razón!
> Pero se puede decir "niente altro".


 
Di niente!.
Grazie, altrettanto, ma mi sembra più elegante ed è più usato nient'altro, soprattutto quando è una espressione (*Nient'altro!*), come è il nostro caso (come succede con qualcos'altro e senz'altro)
Aprirò un filone per verificarlo.


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, certo, non metto in dubbio che magari sia un'espressione più elegante. Sottolineavo solo che "niente altro" comunque esiste!


----------

